#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια λειτουργίας γυμναστηρίου

## Natasa25_PM

Καλησπερα ,  είμαι νέα μηχανικός και η πρώτη μου δουλειά μου προέκυψε μόλις σήμερα όπου μου ζητήθηκε να βγάλω την άδεια λειτουργίας ενός γυμναστηρίου το οποίο ήδη λειτουργεί χωρίς άδεια. Τι εννοούσε ο ποιητής όταν έλεγε να του βγάλω την άδεια λειτουργίας  ; Πρέπει να κάνω μόνο τα σχέδια για τη βεβαίωση του χώρου κύριας χρήσης  ή πρέπει να τρέξω και σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες για τις αυτοψίες κλπ ; και τι αμοιβή ζητάω ; δεν έχω ιδέα , σορρυ .......

----------


## apg

Καλησπερα, ξεκινα πρωτα απο την Υπηρεσια δομησης για χρηση γης της περιοχης που θα γινει το γυμναστηριο, ταυτοχρονα παρε αντιγραφα σχεδιων απο Πολεοδομια για τον ελεγχο χρησης του κτιριου.Διαβασε το Π.Δ. 219/13-10-2006 αρ.φυλλου ΦΕΚ 221 Α εχει τα υπολοιπα που χρειαζεσαι.Φυσικα πρεπει να περασεις και απο της υπολοιπες υπηρεσιες(υγειονομικο, πυροσβεστικη).

----------


## asak

Από εμπειρία σου αναφέρω ότι όταν σου ζητούν κάτι τέτοιο οι "ποιητές" εννοούν να κάνεις τα πάντα προκειμένου να τους εκδοθεί η άδεια λειτουργίας.  :Χαρούμενος: .

Από εμπειρία πάλι σε συμβουλεύω πριν οτιδήποτε κάνεις να έχεις συμφωνήσει την αμοιβή σου.

Δυστυχώς οι "ποιητές" μόνο να ζητούν ξέρουν.........να δίνουν όμως όχι  :Γέλιο: .

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστός!
Το να προσδιορίσεις το πόσο χρόνο και κόπο θα χρειαστείς για τη διεκπεραίωση της εν λόγω εργασίας δεν είναι εύκολο ούτε για παλιό μηχανικό που δεν έχει ασχοληθεί ξανά με το αντικείμενο.

Γι αυτό καλύτερα να κάνεις μια ευέλικτη συμφωνία όπου η αμοιβή σου θα είναι συνδεδεμένη με τον χρόνο που θα ασχοληθείς, θα βασίζεται σε μια προεκτίμηση βέβαια αλλά δεν θα είναι "κλειδωμένη" και θα καταβάλλεται σταδιακά με βάση την εξέλιξη των εργασιών.

Δικαιολογείς δε τη στάση σου αυτή με τις αβεβαιότητες που υφίστανται και γεγονότος ότι δεν θέλεις να πεις από την αρχή μια "φουσκωμένη" τιμή που θα σε καλύψει εσένα αλλά θα βλάψει τον πελάτη σου.

Αμοιβή ανά ώρα εργασίας να μην υπολογίζεις κάτω από *20¤*. Διαφορετικά δεν βγαίνεις και ακόμα και αν ως νέος έχεις σήμερα μειωμένες εισφορές ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και μειωμένο φόρο, αύριο θα τα βρεις μπροστά σου ό,τι συμφωνήσεις σήμερα.

----------


## Natasa25_PM

Καλημερα, ειναι γενικη κατοικια και αρα ο.κ
Διαβασα το π.δ που μου ειπες ( μεχρι και βεβαιωση για το ποσιμο νερο ζηταει ) 
Πρεπει μαλλον να δωσω και μια βεβαιωση χωρου κυριας χρησης μεταξυ αλλων. Ποιες ειναι οι προυποθεσεις για το χαρακτηρισμο ενος χωρου ως χ.κ.χ ;
Μην κανω καμια πατατα

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

Μηπως μπορεις να μου στειλεις σε π.μ  το τι θα ζηταγες σχτο περιπου σε τετοια περιπτωση ;  Να μην ειμαι εκτος αγορας αλλα να μην υποτιμησω και τη δουλεια μου κιολας !

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

Εγω να κανω τα παντα αλλα ποσες περιπου ημερες θα μου παρουν αυτα ;

----------


## Xάρης

Για τις απαιτήσεις των χώρων κύριας χρήσης δες τον Κτιριοδομικό Κανονισμό.

Όπως σου είπα η αμοιβή μας σ' αυτές τις εργασίες καλύτερα να υπολογίζεται βάσει των ωρών απασχόλησης.
Οι ώρες που θα απαιτηθούν εξαρτώνται από:
α) Τον μηχανικό και την εμπειρία του σε ανάλογες άδειες, όπως και τις γνώσεις του και την καπατσοσύνη του!
β) Τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες των οποίων η ανταπόκριση είναι διαφορετική από περιοχή σε περιοχή.
Άρα δεν έχει νόημα να σου πω εγώ θα χρειαστώ π.χ. 40 ώρες και θα χρέωνα 800¤+ΦΠΑ.
Διότι απλά δεν συγκρίνουμε όμοια πράγματα.

----------


## milt

έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα σχετικά με το που θα πας.....νέος τρόπος έκδοσης άδειας λειτουργίας με Γνωστοποίηση....δες την,δεν περνάς πυροσβεστική,ούτε υγειονομικό, αλλά πρέπει να τηρείς τις προδιαγραφές για τυχόν έλεγχο καθώς υπογράφεις υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις ότι τηρούνται...

ΔΙΑΔΠ/Φ.Α.2.1/33565/2013

----------


## asak

Ο λανθάνων χρόνος εργασίας που είχαμε οι μηχανικοί σχετικά με μετακινήσεις προς Δημόσιες Υπηρεσίες μπορεί να αλλάζει, όχι ακόμα τόσο δραματικά αλλά αλλάζει.
Αυτό που έχει αλλάξει δραματικά είναι η ευθύνη πλέον που επωμιζόμαστε που δεν μετακυλίεται προς τους Δημόσιους Υπαλλήλους αλλά μας συνοδεύει πιστά.
Έτσι οι μελέτες και οι δηλώσεις μας χρειάζονται περισσότερο υπευθυνότητα και προσοχή.
Γι αυτό το λόγο αμειβόμαστε πρωτίστως και ευτυχώς τον λανθάνων χρόνο εργασίας όπως ανέφερα προηγουμένως να τον αφιερώνουμε πλέον στον πολύτιμο χρόνο της μελέτης.
Για να καταλήξω θα πω ότι οι αμοιβές μας όχι μόνο δεν ελαχιστοποιούνται από τις δημοσιονομικές αλλαγές αλλά μπορεί και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να επαυξάνουν και σε πολλές ακόμα  να προσδιορίζονται εξ αρχής.

----------

